# Unable to get signal on 1000.4/VIP211



## lawmsw93

I recently purchased a 1000.4 Dish to try to improve signal strength as the 1000.4 satellite dish has higher elevation pointing angles than my current Dish Pro satellite dish. I have a Dish 211 Receiver (Model DE19 w/smartcard). 

To test it before I permanently mounted it, I set it up in a temporary location with clear line of site to the 77, 72.7, and 61.5 satellites based upon the Dish Pointing Angles table entries for my zip code. 

Because the VIP211 receiver that I was using to test it, had previously been connected to my Dish Pro satellite dish via a DPP44 Switch, I performed a Check Switch (as recommended in the installation manual) without anything connected to the receiver and saved the settings after the Check Switch completed. 

I then connected 1000.4 LNB Port 1 to the VIP211 Satellite-In port and ran Check-Switch again. According to my understanding of the installation manual, I should have seen in the Check Switch Installation Summary table under Port 1, Port 2, Port 3, and Port 4, the following information in the Satellite row: 77, 62, 61.5, and X (respectively).
(In the test configuation I am not using any switch).However, I did not see any satellite numbers in those columns.

In the Device row I did see 1K.4 for Ports 1-3 and N.C. in Port 4 as the manual illustrated.

I do not have a Peaking Meter, and was expecting to be able to use the VIP211 along with a small tv to be able to point the dish.

Do you need to see the satellite numbers (66, 72, 61.5) before you can point the dish, or, do you have to be getting a signal before these satellite numbers will show up in the Check Switch Installation Summary table?

Any ideas of how to get this to work would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tnsprin

I never worked with a 1000.4, but you should be able to point the receiver at this point. Not sure which satellite it is suggested you try for (might want to cover the LNB for the others. These bigger dishes are sometime much harder to point than the smaller ones.

Found this item on the tech support site which suggest which satellite to try first.
https://rweb.echostar.com/departmen...nt/tech/equipment/dishpro/lnbfs/dp10004.shtml


----------



## johnteeee

Welcome......

You do have to point to each one of the 3 sats, before VIP211 can recognize and register them in each column. Since I always do self install, I can tell you
from my own experience that using a TV monitor with the receiver is a good idea for fine tuning only. At the initial stage, it'd be nice if you can use a Signal Meter or just use the Dish Pointer software to get your " Az, El, Sk" angles and 
start " Try & Error" 'till you find the 72.7w and Remember to use Port 2. 
Good luck and be patient !


----------



## lawmsw93

Would this meter be sufficient, or, could you recommend an inexpensive meter. I probably won't do this more than once or twice:

satpro.tv Satellite Signal Meter & Squawker with AUDIO TONE ($19.95). I can't post the URL because I am a newbee and haven't posted at least 5 times.


Also, in your reply you said make sure I am connected to Port 2 of the LNB. Is this only if you are using a Signal Meter, or, is this even if the receiver is connected directly to the 1000.4? I currently have the receiver connected to Port 1 of the LNB.

Thanks.


----------



## lawmsw93

The manual does say to connect a signal meter to Port 2 first and peak it to the 72.7 Degrees West satelite using tansponder 19 or 21. 

If I am understanding you two correctly, I won't be able to select a satellite or transponder until I get it pointed at 72.7 on Port 2. Is that correct? Otherwise, I don't see anyway to select the satellite number/transponder. Am I missing something?


----------



## tnsprin

lawmsw93 said:


> The manual does say to connect a signal meter to Port 2 first and peak it to the 72.7 Degrees West satelite using tansponder 19 or 21.
> 
> If I am understanding you two correctly, I won't be able to select a satellite or transponder until I get it pointed at 72.7 on Port 2. Is that correct? Otherwise, I don't see anyway to select the satellite number/transponder. Am I missing something?


Actually you should be able to select the satellite on the pointer screen, But you will need to connect to port 2 initially. Obviously much easier to do with a meter. Hopefully you will than be able to do a check switch and get some signal on the other satellites. Then tweak for best signal. I am assuming your receiver already has the necessary software downloaded and a PURPLE card.


----------



## BNUMM

Easiest way is to connect meter to port 3 (61.5), cover 77 & 72 sat with aluminum foil and align the dish on 61.5. Then do a check switch.


----------



## johnteeee

lawmsw93

Sorry I was away and just got back. I see that other good folks have given you excellent ideas. As far as meter goes, it'd be nice if you can get one with a digital display but since you said you won't need 'em that much any'll do.

The dishpointer is only a software that calculates the angles for you base on your actual address. 

Covering 2 ports with foil works but for me I've always gone with what the manual suggested and with the Meter I have, been able to find 
all three sats almost right away. 

Also it is very important that you connect to port 2 (either meter or reciever) and fine tune 72.7 with the same port 2.
and once you finish fine tuning , the other 2 sats will come around and will be ok since 1000.4 has been built base on that fact. I guarranty, you will get the best signal strength on all 3 sats.

Take your time and good luck.


PS. Are you sure your LOS is clear of any trees or branches?


----------



## lawmsw93

I purchased a $40 signal meter (Satellite Finder (Catalog # 16-594)) from Radio Shack but still can't see any signal on the Point Disk screen, even though I believe that I have done the rough point properly and was able to see a signal on the meter and watch it either go up or go down as I changed the Azimuth and Elevation settings on the dish. 

I have tried the following combinations in order to point the 1000.4 dish:

1. cable from Port 2 (72.7) to the "From LNB" on signal meter & another cable from signal meter "To RCVR" to the VIP211 satellite-in (as it is not a self-powered signal meter). 

2. as above, but from Port 3 (61.5) with aluminum foil over the 77/72.7 LNBs

3 Cable from Port 1 to Satellite-in on VIP211 to supposedly supply power to the signal meter. Another cable from Port 2 (72.7) to the "From LNBF" on signal Meter.

I have run numerous Check Switches and now am at least able to select the 61.5, 72.7, & 77 satellite in the Point Dish menu and able to select the transponders from the menu. I tried transponders 17 & 19 in these different tests. However, I have never any signal bars in the Point Dish. The signal meter has a 22KHz light on it, and, I have seen it on at least part of the time.

I am using a compass to rough aim the Azimuth as shown for my Zip Code. I also set the Skew to the recommended angle as recommended (did not change this at all once I set it) and varied the elevation to achieve the highest readings when rough pointing, and, for that matter, when in the Point Dish screen to see if I could get a signal.

Nothing I have done seem to work. I also double-checked with a level at 90 degrees from each other that the mounting pole was absolutely level.


I also have a few questions:
1. When rough pointing the dish (given the fact that I do not have a self-powered signal meter), should I have the VIP211 Power Switch on, or should I have it Off, or does it not matter. I seem to get power to the meter, regardless of the setting of the Power Switch, as long as the 211 is plugged in to a power outlet.

2. Does having the Signal Meter connected to the receiver when in the Point Dish screen have any affect on seeing a signal in the Point Dish screen, or, should the meter be disconnected before going to the Point Dish screen?

One other thing: I did check the Smart Card and it is purple and has G3 on it.

I do have LOS with absolutely no obstructions.

Any ideas as to what to try next?

Thanks.


----------



## lawmsw93

See also Post # 5170073 by me.

Unable to get signal on VIP211.74 

Zip Code 275xx (EL 48, AZ 177, SK 82) 

I purchased a $40 signal meter (Satellite Finder (Catalog # 16-594)) from Radio Shack but still can't see any signal on the Point Disk screen, even though I believe that I have done the rough point properly and was able to see a signal on the meter and watch it either go up or go down as I changed the Azimuth and Elevation settings on the dish. 

I have tried the following combinations in order to point the 1000.4 dish:

1. cable from Port 2 (72.7) to the "From LNB" on signal meter & another cable from signal meter "To RCVR" to the VIP211 satellite-in (as it is not a self-powered signal meter). 

2. as above, but from Port 3 (61.5) with aluminum foil over the 77/72.7 LNBs

3 Cable from Port 1 to Satellite-in on VIP211 to supposedly supply power to the signal meter. Another cable from Port 2 (72.7) to the "From LNBF" on signal Meter.

I have run numerous Check Switches and am now at least able to select the 61.5, 72.7, & 77 satellite in the Point Dish menu and able to select the transponders from the menu. I tried transponders 17 & 19 in these different tests. However, I have never any signal bars in the Point Dish screen. The signal meter has a 22KHz light on it, and, I have seen it on at least part of the time.

I am using a compass to rough aim the Azimuth as shown for my Zip Code. I also set the Skew to the recommended angle as recommended (did not change this at all once I set it) and varied the elevation to achieve the highest readings when rough pointing, and, for that matter, when in the Point Dish screen to see if I could get a signal.

Nothing I have done seem to work. I also double-checked with a level at 90 degrees from each other that the mounting pole was absolutely level.


I also have a few questions:
1. When rough pointing the dish (given the fact that I do not have a self-powered signal meter), should I have the VIP211 Power Switch on, or should I have it Off, or does it not matter. I seem to get power to the meter, regardless of the setting of the Power Switch, as long as the 211 is plugged in to a power outlet.

2. Does having the Signal Meter connected to the receiver when in the Point Dish screen have any affect on seeing a signal in the Point Dish screen, or, should the meter be disconnected before going to the Point Dish screen?

One other thing: I did check the Smart Card and it is purple and has G3 on it.

I do have LOS with absolutely no obstructions.

Any ideas as to what to try next?

Thanks.


----------



## harsh

lawmsw93 said:


> 1. When rough pointing the dish (given the fact that I do not have a self-powered signal meter), should I have the VIP211 Power Switch on, or should I have it Off, or does it not matter.


It doesn't matter.


> 2. Does having the Signal Meter connected to the receiver when in the Point Dish screen have any affect on seeing a signal in the Point Dish screen, or, should the meter be disconnected before going to the Point Dish screen?


It should be disconnected. Once you do the best you can with the signal meter, you take it out of the circuit and do the rest with the receiver. If you've read the meter instructions, you have to keep turning down the sensitivity to home in on the satellite and that pretty much kills the signal to the receiver.


----------



## lawmsw93

I will try again to do the pointing with the meter then take it out and see if I then see a signal on the Point Dish screen. 

Others have recommended using the 61.5 satellite to rough point the dish with tin foil over the 72.7/77 LNBs. Do you recommend that also? If so, what transponder should I select for 61.5?

The signal meter instructions recommend that I set the meter to a 5 (about 1/2 of the meter range, then adjust the azimuth and elevation, then if it pegs out, setting it back to 5 and adjusting azimuth/elevation to get a new maximum.

Does that seem right to you?

Do you know the significance of the 22.5 KHZ light on the signal meter? Should I see it blink if I am getting a good signal?

Thank you.


----------



## BNUMM

The 22KHZ means nothing to Dish.


----------



## lawmsw93

Thanks for the information on the 22KHZ light.

Several have suggested covering 72.7/77 LNB with aluminum foil and pointing to 61.5 satellite. What transponder should be selected in the Point Dish menu, or, if using the signal meter I described above, does it even do anything by selecting a satellite and/or transponder?

I don't understand why I am having such a problem in trying to point this dish. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Threads merged and moved to the 211 support forum for better exposure to the OP's problem._


----------



## BNUMM

lawmsw93 said:


> Thanks for the information on the 22KHZ light.
> 
> Several have suggested covering 72.7/77 LNB with aluminum foil and pointing to 61.5 satellite. What transponder should be selected in the Point Dish menu, or, if using the signal meter I described above, does it even do anything by selecting a satellite and/or transponder?
> 
> I don't understand why I am having such a problem in trying to point this dish. Any ideas are appreciated.


I was one who suggested that. My reason is that it is too easy to hit the satellite at 82 degrees if you try to align it using the 77 or 72. The transponder number doesn't matter when you align with the meter. When you fine tune it take the meter out and find the weakest one ( I usually use the 77 Sat ).


----------



## slammer3063

pointing 1000.4 with regular meter, point 72 and 77 lnbs at 189 on compass, put meter on get signal highest u can get go in do check switch and then fine tune with tv peak out 72 and should be good.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan19

When your going through the settings to check signal strength, if you have recently installed a dish 1000.4 what should the dish type be set to? The only options I have is 300, 500 or super?


----------



## P Smith

bamaredwingsfan19 said:


> When your going through the settings to check signal strength, if you have recently installed a dish 1000.4 what should the dish type be set to? The only options I have is 300, 500 or super?


doesn't matter if it installed properly; switch matrix should shows D1K4


----------

